# christian liberty....



## AC. (Aug 31, 2010)

can this concept be used for loopholes or an excuse to embrace God -dishonoring activities to some extent, especially in this day and age?

do we find ourselves mocking those who avoid certain things on religious grounds?


----------



## SolaScriptura (Aug 31, 2010)

Based on past threads, I have an idea, but for clarification, would you be willing to let me know what you mean by "God-dishonoring activities?"


----------



## Rich Koster (Aug 31, 2010)

Christian liberty and the interpretation/application of the law can be misused for God-dishonoring activities. Good doctrine and convictions call sin what God calls sin. Proper liberty allows us to enjoy the earth that God has provided for us. However in our fallen state, none of us achieve obedience and apply wisdom to Christ's perfect standard.


----------



## Michael (Aug 31, 2010)

Amen Rich.


----------



## Andres (Aug 31, 2010)

maybe another question could be posed - can the concept of christian piety/separation from the world be used as an excuse to add things to God's Word which He has not commanded?


----------



## Zenas (Aug 31, 2010)

AC. said:


> can this concept be used for loopholes or an excuse to embrace God -dishonoring activities to some extent, especially in this day and age?
> 
> do we find ourselves mocking those who avoid certain things on religious grounds?



You pose two questions. 

1. Yes, it can be used in such a way.

2. I suppose you can be. If you could be a little more clear as to what you mean, I could be a little more clear with my opinion.


----------



## AC. (Aug 31, 2010)

Just to clarify to people who have not been following, I feel people are being 'flippant' about the TV matter not about the correct interpretation of the 2nd command. I admit I was wrong to bring the 2nd commandment into it, and although there are a few neutral channels (History Channel) their is much more of whats evil and harmful over whats neutral broadcasted - there is noting good about it, it's keeping us from really seeing the depravity that's in our hearts. It help keep us blind and in bondage. I don't see how we can rest in such entertaiments. WE are sinners before GOd and Satan wants us to rest in our religions but what's really in our hearts??? DO we really have room for GOd??? 

Again, you cannot serve God and mannon, if you guys cannot bear to hear this than I think I should be banned. I'm not backing off this stance. If you agree with me 99% than why such backlash, it's only going to make me even more zealous. If you want endorse tv just to spite me that's absurd. GOd is not changing, if we are follow Him, we should put the vein pursuits aside...I mention the need to heavily filter the internet and watch what we read (so its not just tv, it's everything we fill our heads with). I'm not going to compromise or meet half way or be nicey nice about these matters, Jonathan Edwards was never nicey nice, just because we profess to be Reformed and have the right theology does not mean we can stand before God - this is a greater issue than the tv, it's where does are heart really lie. You don't have to like me, in fact, I think most of you want me to jump off a bridge....but I feel I'm speaking the truth....I'm feeling watered-down, lukewarm Christians around here. Nothing like the Puritans of old or zealous Calvinists that hate anything that's associated with this sinful world filled with vanity and self-love.

Feel free to ban me or kick me off. Call me a Pharisee, mock me, if that's where you think I'm coming from.

This my last post.


May God Richly Bless You All and may he save us from ourselves!!!


----------



## Berean (Aug 31, 2010)

"Mannon"? "GOd"?  What version do you use?



> I'm feeling watered-down, lukewarm Christians around here.


----------



## Afterthought (Aug 31, 2010)

A.C. said:


> This my last post.


Thanks for troubling to warn us at least! I know it's got me thinking more carefully about what I watch on the TV--or more specifically what I do on the internet or what video games I play since they tend to usurp the role that TV would stereotypically have. While I don't know if I'll ever take the position you have taken on it, I know I'll be more thoughtful and careful when it comes to such things.



A.C. said:


> May God Richly Bless You All and may he save us from ourselves!!!


Amen


----------



## MW (Sep 1, 2010)

AC. said:


> Feel free to ban me or kick me off. Call me a Pharisee, mock me, if that's where you think I'm coming from.


 
Sincere Christians of all ages have struggled with the questions you are asking. Once upon a time the question pertained to stage plays; from there it came to bear on the movie theatre; one step further included the television; and today it takes in the media connected with the internet.

The problem with the use of the television mostly involves the fact that it is a matter of personal choice. The wickedness which is witnessed is not something which takes the individual by surprise while he is going about his legitimate calling in the world; it is something he chooses to turn on and to watch. Such a positive choice means he cannot remain impartial in his judgements about what he is watching. Any condemnation of the material being viewed is an implicit condemnation of his choice to watch it.

Our Lord tells us as children of light to have nothing to do with the unfruitful works of darkness but rather to reprove them. There are two pastoral concerns which need to be mentioned in relation to reproving others. The first is to ensure that the unfruitful works are properly identified. The second is to take care that a brother is not being treated like he is nothing.

For the first, it is clear that any medium for communication can be used for good or for evil. The tongue itself shares this potential. Some difference must be made between the medium and the use that is made of it. To condemn all use of a medium for communication fails to understand the fact that the call to righteousness is both negative and positive -- negative in warning us to abstain from evil and positive in urging us to follow what is good. Abstention from what is evil is not righteousness; righteousness includes participation in what is good. To do good may require the use of media. When a brother uses an internet discussion forum to issue a warning to fellow Christians has he not used the medium of the internet to promote what is good?

Secondly, who is my brother? Is he not one for whom Christ died and rose again? He now serves Christ as his Lord in all of life. Further, Christ enables His servants to stand firm in the midst of danger and trouble. True, it is a tempting of the Lord to throw oneself down from the pinnacle of the temple and expect the ministering angels to bear him up; nevertheless, it is the Lord who examines and corrects His own servant. Any warning that is issued by a mere man must be given from the standpoint of a fellow servant, not as a lord. It should be done with a view to being a helper of another's joy, not a master of his faith. As such, Christian reproof must always be given on the basis of privileges which we all share together as Christians. It should be administered, not for the purpose of condemning him for whom Christ died, but to preserve and promote the spiritual well-being of one's brother. If he is caught in a fault it is certain that he will only be delivered from it by the ennobling and enabling grace of the Lord Jesus Christ.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 1, 2010)

At that great Pastoral reply I will be the thread killer. Thanks Rev. Winzer.


----------

